# Upgrade, Have I got this right ?



## webworm (Jan 7, 2002)

Hi,

For fear of destroying the wifes beloved tivo, can someone please confirm that the following steps will work for upgrading a single drive TIVO to 2 x 160GB Samsungs.

1) Obtain MFSTools2 Large Disk CD
2) Drives connected as follows

* Primary Master IDE cable - New Drive A (jumpered Master)
* Primary Slave IDE cable - New Drive B (jumpered Slave)
* Secondary Master IDE cable - Origional Tivo Drive
* Secondary Slave IDE cable - CDROM drive (jumper set to Slave). 

3) Boot CD as listed above in CD Drive
4) Run the following command to backup the TIVO drive and restore to the new drive A

mfsbackup -qTao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 500 -xzpi - /dev/hda /dev/hdb

5) Run the required copykern command which I believe should be

copykern
Answer Y
Answer hda as this is the NEW TIVO drive A
Confirm the choice of HDA
Choose option 1 "Ver 2.5.2"

No doubt I've forgotten something or got a typo, but thats why I'm asking.

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Make sure that the TiVo drive is jumpered as Master. I know that some were set to cable select but that may have been the dual drive older models. Long time since I upgraded my single drive TiVo.

HTH

Mike


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

1. Make sure that when you run copykern it says "swap file initialized".
If not then just reboot from CD and rerun copykern. Repeat until initialized.

2. Make sure you have a copy of diskutils or qunlock available to use if your original drive is locked (BIOS reports a locked drive as 9 or 10GB instead of 40GB.

4. If you have telnet access (Terbonet or cachecard) then running sanderson's purge_deleted
script will speed up the process.

5. most TiVos have an IDE cable that requires the master and slave to be on a specific connector, so make a note of which connector your original drive is on and how it is jumpered.

6. Finally, allow lots of time in case something goes wrong, half a day should do.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Almost forgot the | symbol on a UK keyboard booted with a USA CD is in a strange place so you need to "find it" before running the mfsbackup & restore.

You can run mfsinfo /dev/hda before mfsbackup to make sure that it is reading you disk OK
and mfsinfo /dev/hdc /dev/hdd after the restore (and a reboot) to make sure the new disks are OK.

And as your original TiVo only has one disk you may need a power supply splitter
(Maplin or PC World) to get power to your two disks.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

and some means of fastening the second drive to the mounting bracket.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Just upgraded my already upgraded Tivo from 120gb to 250gb and my standard Tivo to 250gb from 40gb. (Probably need to change sig).

Make sure you use a boot CD that is specifically for the large (>137gb) drive upgrade. Will usually mention LBA48 in its name. Edit: Just noticed you are.

If you use the PTV LBA48 CD for the copykern bit you will probably need to mount the drive for the command to work properly.

To mount the drive use:

mount -o ro -t iso9660 /dev/hdd /cdrom

Note this command assumes the CD/DVD drive is on the secondary channel as slave (it goes a=primary master, b=primary slave, c=secondary master, d=secondary slave).

Hope this helps,
Tony.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Glesgie said:


> You can run mfsinfo /dev/hda before mfsbackup to make sure that it is reading you disk OK
> and mfsinfo /dev/hdc /dev/hdd after the restore (and a reboot) to make sure the new disks are OK.


Don't you mean

mfsinfo /dev/hdc before and 
mfsinfo /dev/hda /dev/hdb after?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

webworm said:


> No doubt I've forgotten something or got a typo, but thats why I'm asking.


As you've obviously done your homework:up: I expect you will know this, but as you haven't mentioned it, if your existing drive is a Quantum or Maxtor then you will need to unlock it before you can back it up.

It's safest to use DiskUtil for this.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

blindlemon said:


> As you've obviously done your homework:up: I expect you will know this, but as you haven't mentioned it, if your existing drive is a Quantum or Maxtor then you will need to unlock it before you can back it up.
> 
> It's safest to use DiskUtil for this.


Doesn't the LBA version of MFSTOOLS do the unlock for you? I only ask because I remember it being done automatically when I upgraded from 40GB to 120GB

Mike


----------



## lenwuk (Oct 3, 2004)

"Almost forgot the | symbol on a UK keyboard booted with a USA CD is in a strange place so you need to "find it" before running the mfsbackup & restore."

I think you'll find it on the "~" (tilde) key.

Regards, Len


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

mike0151 said:


> Doesn't the LBA version of MFSTOOLS do the unlock for you?


No it doesn't.

One of the old CD images (Kazymyr's) included a version of the unlock command as part of the startup sequence. However, this could potentially cause Maxtor drives to become permanently locked, and doesn't include the LBA48 kernel in any case.

The CD I always use is the PVTUpgrade LBA48 V1.0 ISO


----------

